# motherfucker



## piratechica

*Moderator note:
Threads merged to create
this one.*

I was wondering how you say "Motherfucker" in French, because I'm in this fight with someone.


----------



## Franglais1969

Welcome to the forum.

A search revealed this thread.


----------



## vanagreg

Hi,

unless literal, profanities are always difficult to translate.
Here, a litteral translation doesn't suit ("niqueur de mère").

So, best equivalent is "enfoiré" or "enculé".


----------



## Hellowdy

"va baiser ta mère" ou "fils de pute" ou "nique ta mère"

but it's less used in French than in English


----------



## pierelapin

In another thread (on the words enfoiré, nulle and ducon) I was amazed to see a francophone suggest that the word enfoiré is not so harsh in french. Amazed because you often see it used to translate “motherfucher” in subtitles – and “montherfucker” is very strong indeed (Maybe, with the possible exception of cunt,  the stongest in English )

What is the best translation of motherfucker?


----------



## Micia93

it's true that this word "enfoiré" was very harsh some times ago
but some famous french guy used it in a friendly way to create an association "les Enfoirés" in order to give food to very poor people
now, when you say "enfoiré", most of us refer to this association
again, it depends on how you say it ! if, of course, you scream "enfoiré" in an angry voice, to the driver before you, it will be harsh
but, between 2 friends, saying "enfoiré when smiling , va!" is friendly
I don't use this word, though !


----------



## Zwibir1st

Maybe the best translation for "motherfucker" could be "enculé", even if it has not exactly the same meaning... 

Other suggestions ?


----------



## Micia93

"nique ta mère", mais ce n'est pas un adjectif ...


----------



## pierelapin

I guess my question is -- what is the strongest swear word in French?

In British English there is no way you can use cunt, or motherfucker, in a smiling way between friends. It is always, necessarily, deeply offensive. Maybe no word is like that in French, though.


----------



## mgarizona

In AE at least 'motherfucker' is used jocularly all the time. When Prince sings, "You sexy motherfucker," there is no offense either intended or taken.

'Cunt,' on the other hand, is to my knowledge only used jokingly amongst gay men of a certain swishy grandeur.


----------



## Cath.S.

Micia93 said:


> "nique ta mère", mais ce n'est pas un adjectif ...


_Motherfucker_ non plus.  C'est un nom commun. (_très_ commun).

Pour la traduction, ou du moins l'équivalence, je suis d'accord avec Zwibir1st.

Ma contribution :
_ordure._

_Par exemple :_
_Die, motherfucker, die!_
_Crève, ordure, crève !_


----------



## bédéiste

As far as i can see enfoire is more like the "n" word that you can't use with strangers but can be endearing amongst close friends when there being dumb, similar to "dumb a**".


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

pierelapin said:


> In British English there is no way you can use cunt, or motherfucker, in a smiling way between friends. It is always, necessarily, deeply offensive. Maybe no word is like that in French, though.


You've obviously never lived in Croydon or anywhere in Ireland! 

It's all about the tone and context and level of friendship really.  And I don't think 'ordure' is very strong, I have seen it in very adolescent friendly BDs - my teacher even used it once!  For me 'ordure' = 'scum'.


----------



## Outsider

How about _fils de pute_?


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

le roi des fils de pute!


----------



## mgarizona

Nice article on "motherfucker" here: http://encyclopedia.jrank.org/articles/pages/749/Motherfucker.html

Personally I don't see or hear anything more shocking in _enfoiré_ than in _ordure_, though I shd confess I've always been partial to French's _espèce de_ constructions myself: _espèce d'enculé_, _espèce d'enfoirure_, whatever.


----------



## Podd

Please understand swear words mentioned here are exclusively used in Europe, in American French the swear words are completely different and religiously oriented. If you use these (above) swear words in Montreal you would be ridicule… and people would start laughing....


----------



## Outsider

pierelapin said:


> In another thread (on the words enfoiré, nulle and ducon) I was amazed to see a francophone suggest that the word enfoiré is not so harsh in french. Amazed because you often see it used to translate “motherfucher” in subtitles – and “montherfucker” is very strong indeed (Maybe, with the possible exception of cunt,  the stongest in English )


Be careful with subtitle translations. Translators often tone down the intensity of slang words.


----------



## mgarizona

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> le roi des fils de pute!


 
Or perhaps _fils de la reine des putes (puantes)_ ???


----------



## mgarizona

Outsider said:


> Be careful with subtitle translations. Translators often tone down the intensity of slang words.


 
True. Belmondo's _Allez vous faire foutre_ was always "Go hang yourself."


----------



## Sebalo

each time I open a dictionnary I look for this kind of words and on this page there is even a debate about it! Motherfucker ne veut pas dire enfoiré, enfoiré est très doux, c'est l'insulte pour les amis. Enculé peut se dire à un ami avec un sourire, surtout entre hommes, mais motherfucker ne peut pas se dire à un ami. personnellement je réserve à mes pires ennemis un bon "fils de pute" qui a fait ses preuves depuis longtemps, agrémenté d'une référence à l'hygiène douteuse de ton interlocuteur:"sale fils de pute!" A noter, la très poétique expression "enculé de fils de pute" comme ça tout le monde s'y retrouve.


----------



## bédéiste

So could you say "sale enculé" with a smile? However, i don't if that's common. MF is usually the word you say as a warning your about to fight.


----------



## Sebalo

It all depends on the social context. Usually, "enfoiré" is the one you keep for your friends, but tough guys could use "enculé" with their friends just to show how tough they are (that's why I said you can use it in a situation between men.) "sale enculé" is quite ofensive and, for me, if you say it to a friend, he must be a really good friend with a good sense of humour, otherwise it could be the last time you call him a friend. Anyway, any reference to the mother(="fils de...") is really strong and is, as you said, "a warning you're about to fight"


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Yeah, the guy from Antibes I lived with told me that fils de pute is much stronger in French than 'son of a bitch' is in English.  MUCH stronger.


----------



## Micia93

I quite agree with him 
I would never say "fils de pute" in an ironical way !!!


----------



## mgarizona

How about in nonpersonal ways? "Son of a bitch," "fucker," motherfucker" are all commonly used just as general exclamations, with no human object. I use one or another daily when my computer pisses me off or there are too many weeds in the yard. In French???


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

putain de merde!  fais chier!  etc


----------



## jscottseptembre

ouais en effet. Par exemple on peut employer "enculé" de manière impersonnelle. Je le sais parce que mon pote qui vient du sud de la france" l'emploie souvent comme ça. A vraie dire, il l'emploie tellement comme ça que je me suis pris à en faire autant. En plus, un des bonshommes dans le jeu vidéo auquel je joue (ce qui est en français bien sûr), dit "sale enculé!" après qu'il rate son rechargement éclair, donc j'en suis sûr. Mais qui sait, peut être que ça dépend des regions, peut être que c'est uniquement un truc au sud de la france


----------



## Micia93

je ne sais pas si c'est typique ou non du sud de la France, mais cela reste tout de même une expression très grossière qu'il faut peut-être éviter de dire à tout bout de champ


----------



## xiancee

Je suis d'accord avec jscottseptembre quant à l'emploi du mot "enculée qui est devenu un explétif certes grossier et injurieux mais totalement vidé de son sens. Il devient aussi, prononcé avec l'accent du midi, une sorte de contrepoint que l'on entend comme 'onculayyy' et qui est un peut comme le "F word" anglo saxon qui lui aussi rythme parfois certaines conversations et perd de sons sens premier. Il en est de même avec "con" que l'on prononcera alors "cong" et qui sert de virgule dans certaines conversations entre gens du sud.


----------



## Andrew3003

pierelapin said:


> I guess my question is -- what is the strongest swear word in French?
> 
> In British English there is no way you can use cunt, or motherfucker, in a smiling way between friends. It is always, necessarily, deeply offensive. Maybe no word is like that in French, though.



I'm not sure what social milieu you inhabit, but I think there are, indeed, instances where you could say either in a joking way.

For example, a banterous situation might include the phrase you 'cheeky cunt'. Also MOFO (short for motherfucker) is used all the time. I think it is, perhap, a question of age/strength of friendship.

That's not to say you can go around calling strangers a 'cunt' or a 'motherfucker', but I don't think it is always construed in such negative terms. The way something is said can completely change the meaning!


----------



## jscottseptembre

Micia93 said:


> je ne sais pas si c'est typique ou non du sud de la France, mais cela reste tout de même une expression très grossière qu*'il faut peut-être éviter de dire à tout bout de champ*


mais non, quand on est énervé on est énervé



xiancee said:


> Je suis d'accord avec jscottseptembre quant à l'emploi du mot "enculée qui est devenu un explétif certes grossier et injurieux mais totalement vidé de son sens. Il devient aussi, prononcé avec l'accent du midi, une sorte de contrepoint que l'on entend comme *'onculayyy' *et qui est un peut comme le "F word" anglo saxon qui lui aussi rythme parfois certaines conversations et perd de sons sens premier. Il en est de même avec "con" que l'on prononcera alors "cong" et qui sert de virgule dans certaines conversations entre gens du sud.


haha c'est comme ça que je le prononce - on m'a dit que je parle comme un marseillais mais c'est pas grave parce que je trouve l'accent du midi très joli 



xiancee said:


> Je suis d'accord avec jscottseptembre quant à l'emploi du mot "enculée qui est devenu un explétif certes grossier et injurieux mais totalement vidé de son sens. Il devient aussi, prononcé avec l'accent du midi, une sorte de contrepoint que l'on entend comme 'onculayyy' et qui est un peut comme le "F word" anglo saxon qui lui aussi rythme parfois certaines conversations et perd de sons sens premier. *Il en est de même avec "con" que l'on prononcera alors "cong" et qui sert de virgule dans certaines conversations entre gens du sud.*


haha et oui il dit ça aussi souvent, à la fin de ses phrases. J'aime bien cette façon de parler


----------

